# need driver window switch...



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

my second one has failed...

and I need another one.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

you can find a goodone at a junk yard


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm in Tennessee. If you want Ford parts they're everywhere... There's not a lot of imports here, and the ones that hit the yards get stripped fast and prices are high. I proced the switches at $60+tax locally... and that's IF they even had them.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

dam....man here at Dallas i got one for 5 bux....60 is to dam much for a switch..


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.autogator.com for junked nissan parts.


----------

